# Do you have a poo... in public toilets?



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you have a poo... in public toilets......Or do you wait until everyone has gone..???Because of the noise, smell..


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Do you have a poo... in public toilets......Or do you wait until everyone has gone..???Because of the noise, smell..


 I try not too but sometimes I have too I find it soo embarrassing


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Well it might be embarrassing but waaaay better than running down your legs!!I use them whenever I have too and am so glad they are there.I look at it like....this is a bathroom and this is what a bathroom is for.OK, it may be noisy and it may be smelly BUT the noise and smell are going to happen, regardless of where you are...so way better to be in the bathroom than walking down the aisle or the street...agree??


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

I never had any choice!!When my urgency would hit like a lightning bolt, I had to find a bathroom.....and I mean, FAST!!And I couldn't afford to be picky, either. I've never had the miserable experience of having a "bowel accident".....and I sure would have chosen any toilet, no matter how dirty or where it was located, rather than risk having a BM in my pants!!I never liked the experience, and I would usually end up very embarrassed.....due to smells and noises.So, I developed a routine which worked for me.I would flush the toilet the exact moment that the bowel movement came out, drowning out the noises. Most public toilet flushes are loud! If there were several different noisy "explosions," I'd flush during each time. Better than having people in the next stall make comments about weird noises!Also, I carry the small "To Go Febreze" bottle in my purse, and as the toilet flushed, I'd spray the Febreze all around me in the stall. No one could hear me spraying it. If no one was in the bathroom when I first entered it, I'd spray the Febreze all around inside the stall.....up high, down low, and all around.I also carried a tiny bottle of "Just A Drop." You can order it online. It's a godsend!You put one drop of "Just A Drop" in the toilet BEFORE you sit down to have your bowel movement. It creates a barrier on the water, thus preventing 98% of odors from escaping into the air.It really works. You can check it out online, and it comes in several different scents. Eucalyptus is what I buy.I don't think anyone finds public bathrooms much of a treat......but they do appear to be a necessity for those of us with IBS-D.If you can wait until you get home, that's fantastic.I personally couldn't wait.....when the urge strikes, I have about one minute tops to find a restroom.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ive got some just one drop.. ordered it online.. I found if it was a dirty poo/runny it didnt work too well..how have u found it??


spazzy said:


> I never had any choice!!When my urgency would hit like a lightning bolt, I had to find a bathroom.....and I mean, FAST!!And I couldn't afford to be picky, either. I've never had the miserable experience of having a "bowel accident".....and I sure would have chosen any toilet, no matter how dirty or where it was located, rather than risk having a BM in my pants!!I never liked the experience, and I would usually end up very embarrassed.....due to smells and noises.So, I developed a routine which worked for me.I would flush the toilet the exact moment that the bowel movement came out, drowning out the noises. Most public toilet flushes are loud! If there were several different noisy "explosions," I'd flush during each time. Better than having people in the next stall make comments about weird noises!Also, I carry the small "To Go Febreze" bottle in my purse, and as the toilet flushed, I'd spray the Febreze all around me in the stall. No one could hear me spraying it. If no one was in the bathroom when I first entered it, I'd spray the Febreze all around inside the stall.....up high, down low, and all around.I also carried a tiny bottle of "Just A Drop." You can order it online. It's a godsend!You put one drop of "Just A Drop" in the toilet BEFORE you sit down to have your bowel movement. It creates a barrier on the water, thus preventing 98% of odors from escaping into the air.It really works. You can check it out online, and it comes in several different scents. Eucalyptus is what I buy.I don't think anyone finds public bathrooms much of a treat......but they do appear to be a necessity for those of us with IBS-D.If you can wait until you get home, that's fantastic.I personally couldn't wait.....when the urge strikes, I have about one minute tops to find a restroom.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, cw......I think it has worked fairly well, for the most part.But, I do agree than certain bowel movements, especially the explosive, runny diarrhea, has a more noxious odor than other types of bowel movements.I can't say that it worked as well then, but it did seem to knock out most of the offensive odors......and you and I both know how offensive they can get!!!I always coupled it with the use of the Febreze. I'm pretty paranoid about the smells and the noises.I think the worst part of using a public bathroom is the fear of what the people in the next stall will say.I've had kids say to their parents, "Oooohhhh, mommy, it stinks in here!" I've heard teenagers come to the bathroom together, and then make jokes about the stench.I've heard people laugh in the stalls, or while they were washing their hands, when the diarrhea created all manner of noises.I'm pretty paranoid, I guess, about being humiliated.Sigh.....maybe others don't worry about all of that like I dh, I also carry baby wipes in my purse in the flat container, as public bathrooms often have very irritating toilet paper.D


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't care where I go, what the sounds,smells etc. It's a bathroom! You only put more stress on yourself that you don't need.


cw_2009 said:


> Do you have a poo... in public toilets......Or do you wait until everyone has gone..???Because of the noise, smell..


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I think I am super weird. I hate using public restrooms, but they are there when I need them, so I do. Like it was said, its better than running down your legs.However, my poo is noisy, but it never smells bad. Honestly, it smells like the food I ate. Nothing ever stays in my system long enough to smell bad. Am I just a freak or what? Seriously?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I say get over it, as far as smell and noise. We all do it. As far as the deoderizer goes, I wish you would all bear in mind those of us with alleries and migraines. That stuff just adds to my misery index. Now I have a migraine on top of diarrhea. Thank you so very much.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

If there are at least a few stalls and it's clean enough, I love public restrooms. You're never going to see any person from there ever again. There's no need to rush. It's total "me" time.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

I usually travel in the same areas and know the good bathrooms from bad. By good ones I mean ones that have lots of stalls so there hopefully isn't someone next to you or waiting int front of your door so they can come in. Some bathrooms have a "bathroom smell" (not a horrid smell) which I think is good because one cannot be sure where "that smell" is coming from.Before I go in I get my perfume ready and have a spray outside of the toilets if there is nobody there. Seems such a waste to spray my Estee or Dior perfume there but it is usually what is in my bag. Perhaps I should look at some of the deodorizers mentioned above. When I get in the cubicle I give it a little spray. I am lucky that I don't have the big explosion but I do worry about the smell. I do sometimes put a bit of toilet paper in the bowl, just in case of noise or stains (heaven forbid!) I so wish I was like some of the above people that said they don't worry about that. That's the part I absolutely hate. I hate the thought of people knowing it is me. I usually flush as soon as I have gone, even if I have to go a few times and flush each time. I just feel less embarassed as I hope the smell is lestened by this.Once I am out of there and nobody knows me, I am fine. I prefer public toilets where one is anonymous than the work toilets. Now they stress me out as we only have 1 cubicle, however it is a room so I often pretend I am doing my hair and make up which is why I am taking longer than normal! It is so nice to have people that understand.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

I forgot.... I moved towns and now live 10 minutes from where I work. I often come home for a toilet visit which is fabulous! So much less stressful.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I do get bothered by it but when you gotta go you gotta go. I've always managed to get to a loo in the nick of time so no accidents... hopefully that will carry on as I think having an accident would really really hurt the confidence.I stick a fair bit of loo roll on top of the water so it cushions the plop lol. As for the smell.. well I carry around some body spray so if it's bad I'll just use that.I wish all public toilets were the ones where they're actually little bricked up rooms instead of just cubicles with think wood sides but ah well! I try to use the disabled when I'm feeling bad too.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Annalisa said:


> I forgot.... I moved towns and now live 10 minutes from where I work. I often come home for a toilet visit which is fabulous! So much less stressful.


My gosh.....you are sooooo lucky to actually have 10 min to make it to the toilet!!!I was lucky to have 10 sec and most times not even that.So like you leave work, get in the car, drive home, get out of car and in to the house and then to the bathroom?Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Annalisa said:


> I forgot.... I moved towns and now live 10 minutes from where I work. I often come home for a toilet visit which is fabulous! So much less stressful.


Wow, I would never risk travelling home during an attack. I probably could hold on that long, but why take the risk and put yourself through that discomfort if you don't have to?


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

Just for clarification.... I don't and cannot hold on if things are really bad. In those cases, I have to go NOW! However, there are those times when I don't need to go in an emergency but I like the thought of going to the toilet in my own comfort zone. Sometimes if I am feeling slightly off it is nice to spend 40 mins at home to relax because as you all probably know the stess and worry about having to go in a public place or at work often makes things worse.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

Thai said:


> So like you leave work, get in the car, drive home, get out of car and in to the house and then to the bathroom?Wow, that is awesome.


Yep when I can I go home. It is heaven! My previous job involved an hour to hour and a half travel on public transport and I would live in fear about being stuck on the express train and not be able to get off. On my way to and from work I would drop in to every bathroom I deemed suitable (by suitable I mean not crowded, and with more than one stall) to either go or for a 'just in case'! I was like a dog on a walk stopping at every pole or fire hydrant.My fear isn't public toilets, it really is the work bathrooms. I absolutely hate having to go at work.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

what are the work bathrooms like??


Annalisa said:


> Yep when I can I go home. It is heaven! My previous job involved an hour to hour and a half travel on public transport and I would live in fear about being stuck on the express train and not be able to get off. On my way to and from work I would drop in to every bathroom I deemed suitable (by suitable I mean not crowded, and with more than one stall) to either go or for a 'just in case'! I was like a dog on a walk stopping at every pole or fire hydrant.My fear isn't public toilets, it really is the work bathrooms. I absolutely hate having to go at work.


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

As much as I HATE going in public toilets, sometimes you just have to. Thank God they are there. And to be honest, sometimes it really isn't so bad. I have had bad D soooo many times when I've gone clubbing and it's always fine as there's usually loads of toilets in clubs, however in some places there will just be one or two and that can be a nightmare. If I'm going shopping it's usually ok too, if there's a Mcdonalds or something nearby, as there's usually a few stalls in there. Toilets at the airport are usually great! Had about 10 BM's in the airport in Greece the other day and I doubt anyone noticed (I do always like to carry some spray or perfume in my bag though, and also put some toilet paper in the bowl first).I must agree that going at work is the worst. Not long ago I got fired from my part-time job because my attendance was so bad; on the days I had D I really didn't feel that I could go in because the toilets were up some stairs (which is usually ok, but not if it's urgent) and there was just 3 stalls, with not very high walls - you could hear EVERYTHING. I think it's so different at work as well because these are people that you have to see again, whereas in public toilets you don't.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

CW - it's not that the bathroom is bad, it is more so that I know the people there and they see me go in to the cubicle so they know "it" was me! They only have one toilet stall which is really like a small room so that part is good. I sometimes let folks see me go in there with my hair brush and make up bag so they think I am spending a bit of time in their doing my hair etc!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thats like my toilet at work.. only one toilet... so have to bottle if someones in their lol#


Annalisa said:


> CW - it's not that the bathroom is bad, it is more so that I know the people there and they see me go in to the cubicle so they know "it" was me! They only have one toilet stall which is really like a small room so that part is good. I sometimes let folks see me go in there with my hair brush and make up bag so they think I am spending a bit of time in their doing my hair etc!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had to use plenty of public toilets over the years simply because I have had to go and couldn't hold it. If I have time I put a load of toilet roll down first and often pull the flush as soon as I have been to help with the smell a bit. I have a very small body spray that I got which is so handy because it is really small and fits in my handbag. I've been to so many toilets now that I have ones which I prefer to others. One summer when I had the runs everyday all day I had to keep darting to the public toilets down the road from my place of work in my lunchtime and being a really busy tourist area by the beach, there was always a queue right outside the door and they were always waiting outside the door which was awful. That was preferable to the one toilet for about 20 members of staff, with paper thin walls and right next door to the kitchen where people would eat their lunch. That really brings back terrible memories. I really could write a book about my public toilet experiences but like someone else said, thanks goodness for them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

sometimes I have to since its so bad but like others said I try not to as they are always dirty.at times I even had to go outside in the woods I had no choice.


----------



## daveg (Jun 27, 2007)

I've always said that if you can choose to not go in a public toilet, then you really don't have IBS. WHen I have to it's look out, and i'm just lucky if I can find a toilet, public or not.


spazzy said:


> Hi, cw......I think it has worked fairly well, for the most part.But, I do agree than certain bowel movements, especially the explosive, runny diarrhea, has a more noxious odor than other types of bowel movements.I can't say that it worked as well then, but it did seem to knock out most of the offensive odors......and you and I both know how offensive they can get!!!I always coupled it with the use of the Febreze. I'm pretty paranoid about the smells and the noises.I think the worst part of using a public bathroom is the fear of what the people in the next stall will say.I've had kids say to their parents, "Oooohhhh, mommy, it stinks in here!" I've heard teenagers come to the bathroom together, and then make jokes about the stench.I've heard people laugh in the stalls, or while they were washing their hands, when the diarrhea created all manner of noises.I'm pretty paranoid, I guess, about being humiliated.Sigh.....maybe others don't worry about all of that like I dh, I also carry baby wipes in my purse in the flat container, as public bathrooms often have very irritating toilet paper.D


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here a chuckle for the day.... I don't know why I smell so bad with IBS,the explosive, runny diarrhea, has a more noxious odor than other types of bowel movements. I do agree....Okay back to my funny......I was sick all last week and in the bathroom where my little dog joins me.The smells were so bad MY dog left me. Can't say as I blame her.


----------



## sweet pea20 (Jun 29, 2011)

i hate using public bathrooms and avoid it whenever i can. i dont even like using the bathroom at my friends houses. BUT... worrying about having to use a public bathroom stresses me out making me more likely to actually have to use one. so try to stay calm and not worry about it. easier said than done i know, but try. and if you do, i mean.. most bathrooms smell gross anyway, and if you're embarassed about the sound just wait till the people who hear you leave hah.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

*[quote name='wildflowers2' timestamp='1310399525' post='837103']Here a chuckle for the day.... I don't know why I smell so bad with IBS,the explosive, runny diarrhea, has a more noxious odor than other types of bowel movements. I do agree....Okay back to my funny......I was sick all last week and in the bathroom where my little dog joins me.The smells were so bad MY dog left me. Can't say as I blame her.[/quote*Wildflowers 2, that really did make me laugh.


----------

